# black vodka for party drink



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

For a few days now, I've been on the hunt for Blavod Black Vodka, I know its available, but apparently not in my area. I live fairly close to boston, and have called some of the distributors with no luck....so my quesstion is...has anyone ever colored vodka black with food coloring or any other method? Thanks for you ideas!!
Also, does anyone know where to get an iv bag. For jello shots? Saw them at Universal halloween horror nights last week


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

You can color vodka, but realize that most black foood dye is actually more a deep, deep purple or very dark blue. It takes a lot of dye to get the black look. I would suggest using the gel dyes that bakers use for coloring icing. Should be able to find some at Michael's or Hobby Lobby. I think even Walmart sells Wilton cake supplies now. The Blavod is colored naturally (or so they say) and has a slight flavor to it. I like it, but many people at my party were turned off by the color.

As for IV bag? I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

You could always try mixing it standard voddy with black sambucca, will give it a nice flavour 
Add absinthe for a proper kick !


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you have a friend that works in the medical field ? see if they can get you a bag of normal saline, or do shooters in 10cc syringes this year, I am going to do this for my party then you can say need a shot!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Equal amounts of red, blue, green & yellow food coloring should get you black or close to it. I'd test it out first on something else though.

I'm also pretty sure I've seen black food coloring somewhere, the grocery store maybe?

**googles**

YES! McCormick makes black food coloring.









http://www.ecrater.com/p/8199163/mccormick-black-food-coloring-1-fl

I'd still test it on something else first to see how much you'd need.


----------



## drzooman (Jul 8, 2010)

You can add food coloring as others have suggested but you won't be able to do cool serving tricks (like Blavod & OJ where the black vodka floats- see photo) as the food coloring will mix in. 

It looks awesome but I would agree with Giles that I had guests preferring to drink regular vodka for fear of turning their teeth black.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think you can get Blavod anywhere. I had to order it online last year and have it shipped to me. They have a website you can order from.


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

You can get it at any good liquor store here in Houston, not sure about around you though. I would not recommend food coloring for the drinks. I think it would be a huge mess. food coloring is made to dye things and thats exactly what it will do. It would take much more than the 1-2 drops that you put in cake frosting.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

crappy!! I'm in Canada and we never get the cool alcy stuff...lol
But... I'm sure you could try to colour your vodka first they have Duff colour out in Michaels now. Not sure how powerfull it is? But Hey trying out a few drinks one night for experiment purposes..lol sounds good to me...lol cheers!!


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

Happily, as a nation of boozers, you can buy most sorts of alcohol is supermarkets in the UK.
Unhappily, none of them seem to have Blavod at the moment (they did, I've seen it there before)
No great loss , as vodka goes it's pretty poor quality.Good vodka = Polish, and we have a whole load of Polish shops here 
Like I say, black sambuca is the way forward - tastes brilliant and mixes well with vodka.
I'm currently trying to find something like a Jaegerbomb that, when the shot glass goes in ,turns the rest of the drink red.....


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I got some Halloween drink coloring at Michael's the other day. Not sure exactly how it differs from regular food coloring (if it's just more potent) but I figured I'd give it a try. 

I'm assuming black sambuca will have a similar flavor as the regular stuff and as crazy as it may seem, a lot of people have a strong dislike of black licorice. More for me, right?! I'd also guess that you would have to come up with different drink recipes than you use with the black vodka. I don't know that I would even be a fan of licorice and OJ.


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't mix it with anything but other spirits


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

gurninman said:


> Happily, as a nation of boozers, you can buy most sorts of alcohol is supermarkets in the UK.
> Unhappily, none of them seem to have Blavod at the moment (they did, I've seen it there before)
> No great loss , as vodka goes it's pretty poor quality.Good vodka = Polish, and we have a whole load of Polish shops here
> Like I say, black sambuca is the way forward - tastes brilliant and mixes well with vodka.
> I'm currently trying to find something like a Jaegerbomb that, when the shot glass goes in ,turns the rest of the drink red.....



Hey, gurniman, my parents/brother are from Poland (I was US-born), and it just made me so happy to see your post. We do know how to do vodka, huh? 

I too would like to have Blavod for next year's party, but here in Utah you have to special order items like that from the liquor store 2 months in advance and by the case. I don't think I would need THAT many bottles of Blavod!


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

Monroe58 said:


> Hey, gurniman, my parents/brother are from Poland (I was US-born), and it just made me so happy to see your post. We do know how to do vodka, huh?
> 
> I too would like to have Blavod for next year's party, but here in Utah you have to special order items like that from the liquor store 2 months in advance and by the case. I don't think I would need THAT many bottles of Blavod!



Polish vodka is ossum !
We have loads of Polish immigrants here in the UK, especially where I live just outside London.
every street seems to have a 'Polski Sklep', so we can get good Polish Vodka, pickles etc.
Not a fan of the beer, though.A bit too chemical-tasting


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, I have great news  Wilton makes drink colorings. You really only need a couple of drops of the black to make a cup of water /vodka go black! It comes in a package of 4, with red, black, orange, and green. I bought mine at Michaels (in Canada) last Halloween and am still using it this Halloween. I dyed a whole bottle of vodka black, without mess or problems. It was a deep black, and yes, teeth stained, but no one cared, lol


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

If you live in a state where its legal to order online, I'd just do it that way. I also spent hours on the phone and searching out stores to find blavod in the past, its not worth the time. 

I wouldn't want to deal with teeth staining from the dyes...


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

the teeth staining is no worse than with grenadine or candy apples or black candy ; all of which I am having at the party. I am a hygienist, I will just give them tooth brushes in their goody bags, lol. It's Halloween. We cannot order here, and besides the dye is way cheaper than paying for shipping. I made black vodka jello shots with green sherbet bottoms last year, sooooo good


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Only one of the 10+ places in my town carries it. I would ask your local retailer. Often, in my state at least, they have connections with many of the local liquor stores and can call around and find who has it for you. Also you can order online but be careful about taxes and the legality of having liquor shipped to you. In my state taxes are VERY high on liquor so even if I order stuff for really cheap online by the time it gets to me I have to pay all the taxes anyway.


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

Of course, there are other black vodkas - I saw Absolut and Eristof in a local shop yesterday.
Not a fan of Absolut anyway, as it's full of chemicals but would do the job...


----------

